# low rider guides on spinning rod



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

I have some low riders that I have to use. 

I will be putting them on a 9ft spinning rod using only braid for metal and bottom fishing.

My question is how far up I can put the gathering guide( the first one)

thanks,

neil


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Due to the distance used between the reel and first guide, I believe they are mainly used on 11 feet and above. saw a post 47" was mentioned to the first guide


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

*low riders*

you just have to do testing! I do not think anyone could give you any measurments that would be correct. allot depends on the blank and reel, you with braid you can have the stripping guide pretty close if it needs to be there, load up the rod and see how the stress test looks,it will also show where you need guides,but you are going to go out and test it,it's the only way to really know, but will be worth your time.
Barry


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Neil 

Fuji recommends 47" for the first guide on the low riders. You can do some test casts and see if it will work closer, also remember it goes with the ring toward the reel on the first guide too so the braid doesn't loop on the frame.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Ed K said:


> Neil
> 
> Fuji recommends 47" for the first guide on the low riders. You can do some test casts and see if it will work closer, also remember it goes with the ring toward the reel on the first guide too so the braid doesn't loop on the frame.




Ed,

I don't know why the hell I didn't just call you anyway.... roger that. So Ed, is it ok for me to wrap my first guide on the ferrule?


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

On a 9' rod it is tough to use Fuji's recommended 47" spacing. Assuming you have 24" from rod butt to spool lip and 47" to the first guide it leaves only the top 37" of the blank for the guides. On most blanks this is not going to distribute a load very evenly. I have a 10' dual purpose rod I built using the lowriders and I believe I placed it much closer than 47". When I get home I can post the distance I used after I did test casting and a static deflection test. Test casting is very important in determining placement of the first guide and even more so when using the lowriders on a rod this size. Spend the time do do lots of test casting.

John


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

NTKG said:


> Ed,
> 
> I don't know why the hell I didn't just call you anyway.... roger that. So Ed, is it ok for me to wrap my first guide on the ferrule?


Yup.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

NTKG said:


> Ed,
> 
> I don't know why the hell I didn't just call you anyway.... roger that. So Ed, is it ok for me to wrap my first guide on the ferrule?


Yes you can.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i wouldnt just use the 47" spacing. think of it as a starting point. 
every blank is different. ya just gotta test it.

they all bend differently too. what works for a heavy fast action blank.
wont work for a medium moderate one.

and ill be honest.. a 9' rod. your not gonna cast 300yards with it.
dont worry so much about max distance.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*LR Guides*

The LR System was Fuji's answer to the Daiwa and Shimano Innerline Rods which only have one gathering guide.

All are designed for use with spinning reels and braid.

The distance for the first guide is 120 cm or 47.25 inches. C2


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

fuji had a guide, i'll see if i can find it, where it give it recommended spacing for all rods down to 7 feet long.


----------

